# DreamChi giveaway on facebook :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to let you know there's a giveaway by DreamChi on facebook. which includes this prize: it is a daily entry form from August 13 2013 - September 14 2013. Residents of US and Canada only
http://woobox.com/hmu3zd

wouldnt you like to cuddle up with one of these babies!










goodluck everyone! :tongue1:


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Awww - it's not fair! I want to enter!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

SarahJG said:


> Awww - it's not fair! I want to enter!


lol im sorry international shipping for this would be a lot. i'll make another one soon for both u.s and international


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol im sorry international shipping for this would be a lot. i'll make another one soon for both u.s and international


Arnie loves his blanket! He's sad he can't enter :'( hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> Arnie loves his blanket! He's sad he can't enter :'( hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww hehe! So glad Arnie still loves his blanket!!  stay tuned for the next giveaway hehe


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I entered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wish me luck


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> I entered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wish me luck


Good luck!!!!  thank you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Entered!  Great idea. I love a giveaway!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Entered!  Great idea. I love a giveaway!


As do I!  good luck!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Entered this morning! I'm so sick right now, I'm really slacking on making it to the forum :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Entered this morning! I'm so sick right now, I'm really slacking on making it to the forum :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my poor samantha  i hope u feel butter!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpin bumpin!  there's over 90 entries right now. try your luck! :albino:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

when will the winner be announced
/


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> when will the winner be announced
> /


sept 14! :munky2:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hey hey i am entering and inviting as many people as I can haha Maiya wants her prize bahaha woohoo great turn out tho 90 entries already!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hey hey i am entering and inviting as many people as I can haha Maiya wants her prize bahaha woohoo great turn out tho 90 entries already!!


Lol Sherri! It was over 100 when I left for work  thanks for sharing! Hehe


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Shared on my blog page last night!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Shared on my blog page last night!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank u Samantha!!!!  very nice of you


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpin! 11 days left :]


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpin! last day! :albino:


----------

